# Symbol Library



## K-SYSTEM-D (31 Mai 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

gibt es ne open source Library für Symbole wie zB die Wincc HMI Symbol Library von Siemens? bzw kann ich oder darf ich die von Wincc verwenden in VB6?

ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

mfg

Daniel


----------



## naturoptimist (2 Juni 2010)

*Symbole*

also mal einen Tipp....INOSOFT bietet da 2 Symbolbibliotheken an..einmal eine freie Bibliothek und dann noch eine für kleines Geld.

http://www.inosoft.com/visiwinnet/Symbols/VisiWinNET-Symbolbibliothek.asp


----------



## K-SYSTEM-D (5 Juni 2010)

danke erstmal 

aber wie kann ich die .design dateien nutzen unter VB6 ?

danke im voraus

mfg

daniel


----------



## naturoptimist (7 Juni 2010)

*RE Symbole*

Ganz einfach...Demoversion von Microsoft Expression Design laden, dann die Dateien öffnen und die Symbole gen PNG , JPG ..... speichern.


----------



## marlob (7 Juni 2010)

naturoptimist schrieb:


> Ganz einfach...Demoversion von Microsoft Expression Design laden, dann die Dateien öffnen und die Symbole gen PNG , JPG ..... speichern.



Unter welcher Lizenz stehen die Dateien? Kann ich die frei verwenden?


----------



## naturoptimist (8 Juni 2010)

*Re Symbole*

ja...die Symbole sind lizenzfrei


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Juni 2010)

naturoptimist schrieb:


> ja...die Symbole sind lizenzfrei



Wie ich das sehe, darf der Lizenznehmer (= Käufer) diese frei verwenden. Aber lizenzfrei sind die nicht ...


----------



## naturoptimist (8 Juni 2010)

*RE-Symbole*

Also es sind dort 2 Bibliotheken...eine zum freien Download (kostenlos) und eine käuflich erwerbbare. Bei beiden dürfen die Symbole ohne jegliche Lizenzen in beliebigen Anwendungen benutzt werden. Lediglich das Urheberrecht bleibt beim Hersteller.


----------

